# Sprite's hedgehog bath- pic heavy!!



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

yep its bath time in this house- there aint any escape critters!!

so this is sprites bath time photos


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awww bless him, he doesnt look impressed does he :lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> awww bless him, he doesnt look impressed does he :lol:


hehe he was raging! as i took him through to the bathroom he did a wee all over me.... did 5 poo's in the bath & a wee on my bed. good going there lad!! all the pics with poo i had to leave off but there were some cute pics of him. its just the finacard with him in the bath on these shots!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Sprite is just gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Sprite is just gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:


thank you! messy little tyke though!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

haha my huffy used to be a pain for pooing in the bath, neither jack nor harry do though, they both actually enjoy it :lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> haha my huffy used to be a pain for pooing in the bath, neither jack nor harry do though, they both actually enjoy it :lol:


hehe hes a right little poo-er! bless him. he shoved the water pot about a bit though i used to rines him bless


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

they are fab pics of sprite i have been thinking about having a sprite as a pet for a long time. I have done research but havent talked to any hedgehog owners.Could you give any advise .Thanks kaz


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

Awwwwh!:w00t:


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Aww soo gorgeous!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

twilight said:


> they are fab pics of sprite i have been thinking about having a sprite as a pet for a long time. I have done research but havent talked to any hedgehog owners.Could you give any advise .Thanks kaz


feel free to MP me & i will tell you all you need to know


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Awwwwh!:w00t:


:sneaky2: he had the cheek to do 5 poo's & 2 wee's- most of the wee was all over me & my bed! :devil:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

BiKERcc said:


> Aww soo gorgeous!


thank you  hes my spiky little love bug!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

awww so cute


----------

